# Kamera + Handyvertrag sinnvoll?



## MaNa (10. Dezember 2007)

Diesen Monat läuft mein Handyvertrag aus und bei der Suche nach einem Neuen bin ich auf folgende Angebote gestoßen. Es wird z.B. eine Canon EOS 400 angeboten + 2 relativ teurer ePlus Verträge. Ich telefoniere nun nicht so viel, dass ich über die 15 Mindestumsatz kommen würde.

Nun mal eine ganz einfache Frage: Lohnt sich sowas? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canon-EOS-400D-S...yZ107338QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## akrite (10. Dezember 2007)

...die Antwort ist klar, obwohl die 400D super ist, lass die Finger davon ! 2x14,95=29,90 das ganze mal 24 = 717,60 , das sind 160,- € zu viel. Mittlerweile gibt es die Canon EOS 400D mit dem 18-55mm als Kit für 565,- und da kannst Du dann die 80,- CashBack noch runterrechnen. Falls Du auf die EOS 400D scharf bist kauf sie Dir lieber normal, anstatt eine auf Raten zu kaufen ...


----------



## Florian_Rachor (12. Dezember 2007)

Dem stimme ich voll zu, diese ganzen Angebote mit mehr als einem Handyvertrag sind nur gut für den Händler. Was willst du denn mit 2 Handyverträgen? Davon mal abgesehen das die auch noch recht teuer sind. Spar lieber dein Geld bist du die 500 Eur für die Canon zusammen hast.


----------



## MaNa (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich sehe das folgendermaßen (hätte ich viellleicht vorher schreiben sollen)

Wenn ich zB congstar nehmen würde mit Festnetzflatrate (10€), zahle ich so 15€ im Monat.

Aber eine Karte würde meine Mutter bekommen, subventioniert mit 5€ im Monat. Mein Vater hat base, somit erübrigt sich die Festnetzflatrate. Da mein Telefonieverhalten nicht so hoch ist, bin ich in den 15€ Mindestumsatz drinnen -> DIfferenz von 10€ -> Kamera kostet absolut 240€. So sehe ich das.

Man könnte ja auch "sparen", aber wenn man sich obiges ansieht, denk ich mal, dass der Vertrag für MICH recht attraktiv ist.


----------



## Quainoso (4. Februar 2008)

Über  habe ich bei meiner Suche nach einem Handyvertrag mit Zugabe gesucht. In meinem Fall war es aber keine Kamera, sondern ein Computer. Hatte nicht gedacht, dass man sogar einen Gamer PC in Kombination mit einem Handyvertrag erhält. 

AMD Athlon64 6400+ AM2 - X2 mit 2 GB DDR2 Ram Arbeitsspeicher, einer 500 GB Festplatte, DVD Brenner und einer 512 MB Nvidia Geforce 8500GT PCI-ex/TV/DVI Grafikkarte

Habe den neuen PC jetzt schon seit November und bin sehr zufrieden.
Da ich das Geld für den PC nicht auf einen Schlag aufbringen konnte, kam mir das Angebot mit dem Handy Bundle sehr gelegen.
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich die Vertragskarte gar nicht nutze  und meine alte Simyo Karte im Handy verwende.


Am PC kann ich nun auch ruckelfrei mit Photoshop rumbasteln. Für meine Fotos nutze ich meine Casio Exilim 7 Megapixel Kamera.
Wenn man auf der Suche nach einer Kamera ist sollte der erste Weg in einen Fotoladen sein. Selbst in Mediamarkt oder Saturn wird man heutzutage sehr gut beraten. Dann entweder dort direkt kaufen oder über ebay die gewünschte Kamera ersteigern


----------



## MaNa (23. Februar 2008)

Joa, ich bin mit meiner EOS 400D auch voll zufrieden. Aber solche Verträge lohnen sich wirklich NUR, wenn man sein Telefoneverhalten kennt und alles mal durchgerechnet hat.


----------

